# Large Pygo Shoal



## tylerd

Hi everyone,

Just an update of my mixed pygo shoal. All fish are now 11-13". Tank is 84"x22"x26" with 2xFX5s, 2x6000lph powerheads and Co2.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Great set up and Ps!... thanks for sharing


----------



## lorteti hr

very very nice setup







and piranhas














how old are they?


----------



## salvo85

very nice pygo and setup, congrats


----------



## balluupnetme

Those things are huge ! Very nich fish !


----------



## tylerd

Cheers guys, had the red for qutie few years and the past 2 years I have been slowly adding to the group


----------



## MPG

Take a vid! Nice pics.


----------



## Smoke

Looks nice!


----------



## Ja'eh

That is one sweet ass shoal you have there!







Makes me miss my mixed shoal so F'n much.


----------



## e46markus

Those guys are monsters! Cool shoal, i agree with MPG it'd be interesting to see a vid


----------



## bob351

nice pygos... monster reds


----------



## rhom15

very nicccccce


----------



## FEEFA

SoooooooooooooooooooooooWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet fish and set up


----------



## tylerd

Thanks everyone, I will try and get a video at some point not sure if it will be much good though


----------



## His Majesty

Sunning fish and setup







very nice indeed


----------



## Eres




----------



## Da' Manster!

Excellent shoal and setup!...







....thanks for sharing (again)!...







...your piranhas rock like a LIMP BIZKIT concert!!!...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve

waaoooh....!







Very professional setup


----------



## MFNRyan

Love your set up man! Looking at it from my
Phone, do you have any Piraya in there? I lovey
pygo shoal. Tank is slightly smaller then yours, I have Carbia, and Reds at the moment but plan on adding two "terns". My pygo shoal is easily my favorite tank. I like yours a lot too. Very nice!


----------



## tylerd

Thanks guys









RedBelly11: Cheers and yeah I have one Piraya in there, he is the second biggest just after the tern, but is catching him up rapidly


----------



## amazonjungle

those are some biagass healthy fish


----------



## TRIG

beautiful tank


----------



## motoracer110

very cool tank Do they like to swim by the powerhead?


----------



## CyberGenetics

Outstanding tank!! love seeing pics like this, more? video?


----------



## tylerd




----------



## Inflade

NIce tank! makes me want to set up my 220 again!


----------



## BanditBrother

Awesome tank buddy!!!







Cant wait to set mine up again!!!


----------



## amazonjungle

thats a beautiful setup.

I hope my nats grow that big haha. or even HALF!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Absolutely inlove with that tank


----------



## leg89

nice to see how the make a 22" wide tank look so small!
and man that tern is huge! congrats bud


----------



## Uno




----------



## Moondemon

Very, very nice pygos and tank !!!!!


----------



## luva40

Very nice! The fins look great on them. I'm thinking of moving mine from my 220gal to my 86x36x24 tank. Looks good!


----------



## Uno

very nice!


----------



## Lester Lucifer

awesome tank setup ... !!

mind sharing how the water conditions is so cclear and sand bed cleaniness are kept ????
i wanted to setup one just like this !!!


----------



## sledge760

Very nice.


----------

